# 4º Encontro MeteoPT.com - Serra da Estrela - 29/30/31 de Janeiro



## Vince (6 Jan 2010 às 14:13)

Vai decorrer nas Penhas da Saúde o 4º Encontro do MeteoPT.com, no último fim de semana deste mês, de 29 a 31 de Janeiro.







Os interessados devem contactar por Mensagem privada para mais detalhes, até à meia noite da próxima 6ªfeira.

As inscrições são limitadas ou dependentes de lotes de inscritos a partir de um certo número devido à disponibilidade ou não de alojamentos extra que nesta altura do ano pode não ser fácil de se conseguir.

Quem é da região ou optar por não ficar hospedado é convidado a juntar-se ao grupo no Sábado ou Domingo se assim desejarem.


----------

